# foreign marriage certificate



## Kendrakonadu (Aug 16, 2014)

I married an SA citizen in Ghana I'm currently in SA on a temporary resident permit the question is do I need to register my foreign marriage certificate in south africa at the Home affairs?


----------



## Kendrakonadu (Aug 16, 2014)

I will be grateful if someone especially legalman can help with a reply. Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

This is a great idea - yes, do it. It will assist you later on.


----------

